# To Buy List.. Double Check for me friends



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

*To start my new SW(fish only) tank!!!*

_PLEASE FILL IN PRICES FOR ME IF YOU CAN (Cost-Efficient plz hah)_

*Equipment*

75-100g bow tank+stand- 200-300$
live rock - 100-200$
sand/crushed coral
heater/thermometer
sump
protein skimmer
powerheads
test kits+refractometer
food
water treatments, chemicals, etc(?)
salt mix

*Stock*

clown fish x2 
hippo tang x1 
starfish(maybe)
crabs/snails
*Accessories*

fish net
buckets
hospital tank

---------
*Questions:
1) Where is the best place in Mississauga,or near, to do a price check/quote on this stuff (minus the tank).
2) Are there any premade sumps. Plumbing is not my "forteh" haha.
3) I want to avoid hanging filters and cords+pipes running/hanging behind the tank, I want everything hidden. What's the best way to go about this? Drilling the tank? Is there somewhere that will drill the tank for me (don't trust my arthritic hands to get er done)*​


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

*Equipment*


$100-$250
75-100g bow tank+stand- 200-300$
$250-$350
live rock - 100-200$
$100 used or 200 new
sand/crushed coral
$50
heater/thermometer
$<$100 done yourself, $250+ premade
sump
$200 or less used, $500+ new
protein skimmer
can vary from ~$150 used, to $300 NEW for a couple, or $400 for Vortech pump
powerheads
$200 including refractometer
test kits+refractometer
$varies with fish/coral, ~$30/month
food
$0-100 varies too much
water treatments, chemicals, etc(?)
$50/bucket per two months
salt mix

*Stock*


$30 each
clown fish x2 
$45
hippo tang x1 
$10 and up
starfish(maybe)
wait for $1/crab sales
crabs/snails
*Accessories*


$10
fish net
$6 per bucket, need a bunch
buckets
$45 used tank with heater
hospital tank

the prices up top for tank vary a lot because of the bowfront, if you're going cost effective, skip the bowfront as they cost more

best thing you can do is buy a lot of stuff on forums used! best method to cutting costs

live rock costs are based at $3/lb, which is doable in a bulk sale from other reefers

questions :

1. out west, not much.... Tank prices for new tanks check big als, their chain is large enough so that they don't actually make much on tanks

2. there are premade sumps, but the ones bought at stores aren't always the best, and usually sit on shelves for a while, (acrylic) and I woldn't trust them. buying a glass aquarium is much cheaper, and then buying scrap acrylic to use as baffles in the sump is simple... Usually can get them cut to size where you buy them, and then just silicone them in! pretty simple

3. to avoid cords in the display tank is easy.... put all heaters probes etc in the sump/refugium. The only problem left is the cords from the powerheads. The only option IMO is to get a vortech pump (cordless inside the tank), but they are expensive.

drilling tanks for hiding cords doesn't work..... just make sure you get a "reef ready" tank, that means it's been drilled already, and includes plumbing for the drains and return, even bulkheads. and of course includes the overflow box

drilling tanks is simple enough though, not hard as long as you follow instructions


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can get a MegaFlo sump @BA's that will suit your needs. Thinking ahead, will you be going the coral route? If so, get a custom acrylic/make one from an off the shelf aquarium and build one from Melev's plans on the left menu:

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

If drilling an aquarium is an issue just look for used/bite the bullet and buy, an AllGlass/Aqueon "Reef Ready" aquarium or similar. Overflow box and 2 holes, aquarium to sump and sump to aquarium.

In a sumped system, the only cords that will be at the back will be from the powerheads and the lighting system...not much to be visually obtrusive.

HTH


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> before that, this is your list :
> 
> 1. learn about sump, and design one to your needs.
> 2. learn and read on skimmers and live rock, I went with 50 lbs of dry and 53 lbs of live, costed me alot less ! and I cured the dry rock myself.
> ...


alot of good advice, but please understand I am not buying and adding fish tmrw, this is a few months down the road. I will have learned plenty by the time any fish actually go in. I will not put the fish in the tank unless I am 100% confident I know what I am doing.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Is that a good tank to buy for 200 and have drilled?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> IS that a 65G ?
> cant tell.
> 
> tank by itself ? no way !!!
> ...


its 90g , plus i get a free 110g tank (w/ scratches)

i really like the 90g bow being sold on here ,but the guy isnt answering my pms, even though hes been active the last few days :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

We've been having a few issues with email responses to PM's, so that might be the case... I seem to remember a 90gal/110gal combo that was for sale on here is that were you saw it?

If you are looking at that tank, you will have to grab an overflow kit or something as the base will not be able to be drilled for a sump, as you cannot drill tempered glass and most bases are tempered.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

KnaveTO said:


> We've been having a few issues with email responses to PM's, so that might be the case... I seem to remember a 90gal/110gal combo that was for sale on here is that were you saw it?
> 
> If you are looking at that tank, you will have to grab an overflow kit or something as the base will not be able to be drilled for a sump, as you cannot drill tempered glass and most bases are tempered.


http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12716


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

the 90gal combot I thought you were talking about is this one 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12683


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

KnaveTO said:


> the 90gal combot I thought you were talking about is this one
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12683


That is another one I am also looking at, you are right in that one can not be drilled.

Can someone messege "trigger" on AP
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22282&cat=42

I like his setup for sale.

How are you supposed to get on Aquariurm Pros and talk to people if you don't have a tank yet lol.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

AP... is an _interesting_ site LOL


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm so how would I contact someone on there. There is a custom 90g setup. would be perfect (i think)


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Found a 90g setup for sale - 600.00 asking.

90g Custom Tank- Predrilled - built by NAFB with an open top(no cross "+" brace that blocks lighting) (no scratches)
Custom Built oak stand with cabinet doors
36' x 18' glass cover
return pump+all plumbing setup/included
heater
3/8" acrylic sump custom built with space for large skimmer+future refugee
55lbs of premium indigo rock (reatil @8/lbs would be 440.00 alone)
refugium lights & timers

I would need to get sand or crushed coral, test kits, and lights (and maybe a bit more rock).

Is it a good deal? I will post more pictures after. (waiting on them)
















and from my calculations, I would have a few months to save up for a really good skimmer above 250+ bucks. 
There will not be any coral in this tank, fish only.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ScoobyDoo said:


> Found a 90g setup for sale - 600.00 asking.
> 
> 90g Custom Tank- Predrilled - built by NAFB with an open top(no cross "+" brace that blocks lighting) (no scratches)
> Custom Built oak stand with cabinet doors
> ...


i was going to say you still need a skimmer, $600 is steep IMO for that.... also liverock is almost NEVER worth $8/lb,.... having someone quote Big als prices isn't right.... $6/lb tops, but using the $5/lb value isn't a bad choice, there's lots for sale on AP .... including 55lbs for $120 and 100 lbs for $250


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

The custom tank alone with that thick glass would probably run upwards of 300 dollars. 

The acrylic sump + plumbing would be near 100 brand new? idk

The 55g of rock at 5/lbs is still about 280 bucks

the oak stand would be 100+ easily at any furniture store (which happens to match the furniture in my tank room , perfectly)

plus i get a jump start on the filtration cycle
and he is going to set everything up for me at my house

that's how I see it anyways, I may offer about 500/550. maybe im crazy but according to prices given to me by people here, to do a 90g brand new would cost closer to 1,500.00


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Update: PICTURES:


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

FWIW, $600 is a bit high considering there's no skimmer or lighting, but it's still a decent deal considering you get almost all the equipment you need. $500 is probably more on the ball, but I guess that's the your call.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> FWIW, $600 is a bit high considering there's no skimmer or lighting, but it's still a decent deal considering you get almost all the equipment you need. $500 is probably more on the ball, but I guess that's the your call.


That's what I was thinking to. Also the tank doesn't look as nice as I had hoped. It looks "dull" if thats the right word? or will it look way better with water/rock/sand/proper lighting? Ie. The 90g Front Bow looks so much nicer (idk why-maybe I am crazy)


----------

